# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  stop drinking flouride

## Baron Samedi

do the research for yourself.

----------


## Fuzzman

Thank you for posting this video, very informative and I think everyone can benefit from this. I did some research a while ago about this and found out all these terrible claims about it, so I went as far as to try cutting out all fluoride from my life. Non-fluoride toothpaste and RO water at least. I want to get my own RO filter but they're so expensive.

But I've been wondering what could be done to remove the fluoride already calcified on my pineal gland? Does it just break down over time if you don't ingest fluoride? Some things I've read that remove buildup are cilantro, tobacco, and focusing on your third eye, but I was wondering how effective these are and how long it may take to remove fluoride from my body.

----------


## mcwillis

I have always used a small amount of toothpaste because as a child my intuition told me that it was good for my teeth but not for my body.  My drinking water isn't flouridated which would concern me id it was as I wouldn't know how much of a dose I would be receiving.  But hey with the explosion of cancers, asthma and other ills there is plenty of nasty stuff that has polluted every facet of our water supplies and food chains.  Flouride is just another one to add to the list.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Tap water in the US is one of the most easily obtained, high quality water in the world. I drink at least 3 glasses a day.  It is in my opinion perfectly safe.

----------


## Fuzzman

> Tap water in the US is one of the most easily obtained, high quality water in the world. I drink at least 3 glasses a day.  It is in my opinion perfectly safe.



Except in the US they put high amounts of fluoride in our tap water.  :tongue2:  It's a poison that's excess from toxic wastes that they don't have anything else to do with so they dump it in our water and say it's good for us. As far as I've seen, the only state that doesn't put fluoride in their water is Hawaii, and those are some of the happiest most relaxed people I have ever met. Maybe some individual cities also, you can check with your local water supplier to find out how much fluoride is in your water.






> I have always used a small amount of toothpaste because as a child my intuition told me that it was good for my teeth but not for my body.



Toothpaste isn't so bad if you don't swallow it, but the claims about fluoride protecting teeth is false. It can actually cause dental fluorosis and it does nothing to prevent tooth decay as it is claimed to. The protective layer is so small that the first thing you chew destroys that barrier.

http://www.naturalnews.com/031602_fl...th_enamel.html

----------


## Quantiq

I'm going to quote a post I made in this thread: http://www.dreamviews.org/f11/avoiding-flouride-129121/





> *Fluoride.
> 
> In short, I have the tendency to believe that fluoride in very low concentrations such as those of water and toothpaste have no effect on the human body at all.
> 
> First of all, when you use toothpaste you don't swallow it, you spit it out after use, so there isn't any danger to the human body in that respect. Second, in terms of water fluoridation which is usually the main concern of fluoride, there is no evidence that the chemical is dangerous in extremely low concentrations in water. There is currently no scientific evidence that supports claims that low concentrations of fluoride lower IQ, cause cancer, cause submissive behavior, increase stress, is a neo-nazi plot, etc. In terms of my own experience, I haven't experienced any differences in my behavior or dreams having moved from The Netherlands (no water fluoridation), to Canada (water fluoridation).
> 
> The interesting thing is, I'm actually against water fluoridation; not for health reasons but for environmental reasons because water fluoridation is not sustainable environmentally.



Again, I don't see any reason why fluoride is dangerous to an individual's health. 





> Except in the US they put high amounts of fluoride in our tap water.  It's a poison that's excess from toxic wastes that they don't have anything else to do with so they dump it in our water and say it's good for us. As far as I've seen, the only state that doesn't put fluoride in their water is Hawaii, and those are some of the happiest most relaxed people I have ever met. Maybe some individual cities also, you can check with your local water supplier to find out how much fluoride is in your water.



You can't measure the effectiveness of water fluoridation by making perceived judgements of a society. Hawaii probably seems far more relaxed than other states in the US because of its culture, not how water is treated.

----------


## Fuzzman

Yea sorry that was probably a bad example, wasn't trying to state my whole case on that, just adding it in there. I was just considering it because of the claims about how fluoride calcifies the pineal gland. If it's true that the pineal gland has a role in spirituality and enlightenment, then a calcified pineal gland may make it harder for a person to reach higher states of enlightenment and fulfillment.

Also a calcified pineal gland can effect melatonin production which is responsible for our sleep cycle; so for us dreamers, even just that alone may be enough for someone to consider reducing fluoride intake.

As far as general health, there still need to be studies done about if fluoride can cause cancer and the other more serious health problems that it may have an effect on. But what is known is that the fluoride gets stored in our body in our bones and the pineal gland (which collects the highest amount of fluoride in the body). So whatever your views are on this, if you don't care whether your bones are brittle when you're older or your teeth get discolored, or that your pineal gland is basically a rock, then sure go for it and ingest all the fluoride you want. It doesn't have any [known] benefits for our body, so I'm going to try to avoid it if for nothing else than just to not be putting poison in my body.

----------


## moSh

Is it the same situation in the UK as in the US?

----------


## Baron Samedi

all you need to know is science! yay for science

----------


## hassman789

I know someone that tried smoking toothpaste a few times. I guess their screwed... ::lol::

----------


## Solar

This just makes me upset. I'm already screwed, so why should I even care? I already have serious serious emotional and psychological problems.

----------


## snoop

This video is laughable.  Fluoride is clearly on the periodic table, it's the anion of fluorine, the ninth element.  The pineal gland does not produce endorphins, and neither serotonin, melatonin, nor dimethyltryptamine are endorphins (considering beta-endorphin is what endorphins are)--they are all tryptamines.  Endorphins are endogenous opioids--meaning the body's natural version of pain killer drugs. The pineal gland is primarily responsible for playing a role with the circadian rhythm and sleep; what she claims it's responsible for isn't reliably proven. She got enough wrong and appeared manipulative enough in this video for me to nearly dismiss the dangers of fluoride altogether out of spite.  I'm not really like that, but if there even are any dangers to fluoride, I would rather research them for myself and I think everyone else should too.  This woman is clearly too stupid to know what she's talking about or too manipulative (knowing her audience is that gullible) to be trusted as a reliable and credible source of information.

----------


## Fuzzman

> Fluoride is clearly on the periodic table



Lead and mercury are on the periodic table as well...but we don't want to be ingesting those either...Just because it's an element doesn't make it safe

----------


## snoop

> Lead and mercury are on the periodic table as well...but we don't want to be ingesting those either...Just because it's an element doesn't make it safe



I was responding to her assertion that fluoride is not natural and can be found nowhere on the periodic table of elements because it clearly can be and is.

----------


## Fuzzman

Ah must have missed that part sorry, maybe she just meant to say sodium fluoride instead of just basic fluoride

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This just makes me upset. I'm already screwed, so why should I even care? I already have serious serious emotional and psychological problems.



 :buns: 
  does this make you laugh? You have been screwed in the past, but you are not being screwed right now. It's your choice.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This video is laughable.



  I was hoping someone would laugh!

----------


## Solar

> does this make you laugh? You have been screwed in the past, but you are not being screwed right now. It's your choice.



 No, It does not.
I would LOVE to drink pure water, but I don't have the luxury.

----------


## Fuzzman

> I would LOVE to drink pure water, but I don't have the luxury.



why not? I just buy reverse osmosis water occasionally, you can also get filters but they're pretty pricey

----------


## Solar

> why not? I just buy reverse osmosis water occasionally, you can also get filters but they're pretty pricey



That's what I mean, I don't have money for all that stuff. I DO get reverse osmosis water sometimes but it doesn't last long.

----------


## Fuzzman

Yea, it runs out pretty quick, but even just that little bit can help some. Some of the cheaper pitcher or faucet filters will get most stuff out of tap water though they're not guaranteed to remove fluoride, but at least with mine it can reduce the PPM of all the dissolved solids by at least half.  Though with those you also have to buy replacement filters after a while, so it really just depends on how much you can spend versus how much you care to remove it. Supposedly there are detox supplements you can take to remove fluoride but I haven't tried any of these yet.

----------


## Stygian

A counter video to the one in the OP, if anyone cares. You have to download his list of sources, but at least they are there.

----------


## melanieb

> do the research for yourself.



I don't need to do research. I can just look at her face and that says it all.

Didn't even watch the video.   :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I don't need to do research. I can just look at her face and that says it all.
> 
> Didn't even watch the video.



Appearances are important. Always judge books by their cover. That's how you learn new things.

----------


## Wolfwood

It's ok guys, I don't brush my teeth or drink water.

----------


## mcwillis

> It's ok guys, I don't brush my teeth or drink water.



Neither does this guy.

----------


## Wolfwood

Haha, n1.

----------


## EbbTide000

> do the research for yourself.



What I got out of this Youtube below.

Step 1: Do Not Consume Any Fluoride Ever - YouTube

This Youtube is 21:54

(04:50) First you might be wondering what exactly the Pineal Gland is, so let me break it down. The Pineal Gland is also known as the Anya Chakra or the Third Eye.

Its a powerhouse of our central nervous system located in the middle of the brain.

Scientists describe it as a visionary centre. It is the gland that releases the chemicals responsible for our ability to see visions and dreams, come-up with creative ideas and its also the part of the brain that becomes active when our intuition is used.

So obviously, since we are spiritual beings, its not the endorphins released by the Pineal Gland that create our visions and creative ideas, its the endorphins released by our Pineal Gland that allows our physical mind to tune into our higher awareness, to tune into our spiritual understanding. And its from those spiritual understandings that our creativity flows. 

Think of the Pineal Gland as being as being a converter within the brain that converts our spiritual understanding into tangible, mental, understanding.

Yogic wisdom says the same thing about the Third Eye Chakra that modern scientists tell us about the Pineal Gland. The ancient Vedic sages, called Rishis, describe the Third Eye Chakra as the centre of mystic vision and enlightened awareness. 

In Vedic scripture it is written that enlightened people will have soft malleable Third Eyes, mouldable like clay. While people trapped in ordinary, dull logic have Third Eyes that are rock-hard and unseeing. The ancient Vedic scholars of India also wrote that literally when the Third Eye becomes rock-hard, enlightenment becomes an impossibility. 

(6:44) So, what modern science is showing is that _ they_ were quite-literally and scientifically correct in that statement.

When the Pineal Gland is working properly, releasing Endorphins, it actually is soft and malleable like clay. Likewise, when the Pineal Gland shuts-down all function due to calcification it physically turns hard-as-a-rock. The term calcification means the build-up of calcium crystal in soft tissue. (7:15)

()

(8:07) Without the Pineal Gland we become dull, dry and depressed.

()

(8:26) In laymans terms, what exactly does the Pineal Gland do? The Pineal Gland is like a tiny factory that produces then releases the chemicals we need in order to enjoy creativity, intelligence and spiritual satisfaction. Theyre called Endorphins and their existence in us keeps us mentally and emotionally fulfilled. 

Not only does the Pineal Gland produce Endorphins like Serotonin, Dimethyl Tryptamine and Melatonin but it also produces essential Beta-carbo-lines like Pynoline and other cancer preventing amino acids.

The Pineal Gland is especially active in releasing these while we dream, meditate, create works of art and pray.

(9:16)

Without the Pineal Gland and its endorphic gifts to our mental system our dreams would appear colourless and unmemorable. Meditation would be boring. Creative blocks would build-up against our playfulness, and atheism would rule our minds due to seemingly unfulfilled prayers.

Any of this sound familiar in our popular culture. (9:40)

(10:07)

So we can see just by examining the small, small thing called the Pineal Gland or the Anya Chakra that when its closed its absolutely devastating to our spiritual well being. So let us go back into the endorphin breakdown.

While serotonin and melatonin are particularly concerned with our health and happiness the (?) called (?) or DMT specifically relates to our Enlightenment because it is the primary molecular substance released during meditation, prayer, Deep sleep and every conceivable experience we might label as mystic. Meaning, people who have Near-Death-Experiences.

Sorry Nomad and Friends but program is playing up (10:38) So I cant transcribe to (13:00) like I planned to. But here she is under a Banyan tree in South India, Waking Nomad in a different Youtube.

Disempower Illuminati by Dropping Fear; Have Yogic Lungs for Chemtrail Immunity! - YouTube



WakingNomad 

Thanks for this thread and introducing this amazing entity to me.

----------


## randosity

I stopped at the word conspiracy. just because something is toxic at a high dose (most things are) does not mean that it can't be good for your health at low dosages. Published studies say that there are no adverse health affects to fluoridation, and that it actually helps build bone density and stop tooth decay. 

But i guess this teenage conspiracy theorist knows better because she felt it in her Chakra...give me a break.

----------


## Neo Neo

I usually end up drinking tap water or drinking fountain water during the day, and sometimes choose bottled water instead. At the moment I am staying in Japan, and am unsure of the chemicals in this tap water. Just to be safe, I am going to start to drink bottled water instead of tap water. At least until I get back home. I think there is some truth to this, but would have to do my own research on it.

----------


## ZeraCook

Its not about bruising your teeth thats fine because Your not Swallowing the flouride, so it doesn't harm you, It really disturbs me that Flouride has no proven beneficial effects, when drinking, and yet the U.S. Government has put it in a lil over 60% of all the public water.

----------


## randosity

it significantly reduces tooth decay, this is well documented.

----------


## ZeraCook

> it significantly reduces tooth decay, this is well documented.



Yeah it significantly reduces tooth decay, but you don't need to drink it to have this effect. Whats not as well documented is what happens when you drink the water, you know once it gets past your mouth.

----------


## dutchraptor

Luckily I have a well so I get fresh mountain water. Amsterdam has proven that water does not have to be treated with chemicals, the water there is amazing.
Also humans should not need extra fluoride through water, if you eat and brush you teeth normally you will be fine.

----------


## Moiraine

I think this is a very important issue, but I'm not going to lie the original video given was pretty...hard to take serious. I am biased though simply because I prefer written sources.

The counter video was not perfect either. The speaker makes a comment about "crazy hippie" people, which to me is a really immature, unprofessional comment. If we are talking about stereotypes, the speaker also sounds like an extreme "nerd" who probably does not see sunlight or people very often, and is likely dissatisfied with his life even with his wealth of knowledge. I know this is not necessarily true, this is just the image I receive after watching the video. Just like the other girl, I cannot completely jump on his train of thought without receiving an "alert! he is biased!" message.

He states that fluoride is safe because it would take a large amount to kill you. This made me laugh. If we are to think like this, then we must consider that it would also take a large (almost unreachable) amount of marijuana, psilocybin mushrooms, and LSD to cause real harm or kill a human, yet I'm pretty sure most people think that these substances can be dangerous. I am no scientist, I am simply a layman. I enjoy reading scientific articles and I enjoy reading natural "hippie" articles. I don't think we should discriminate against information or a difference of opinion. It's very healthy for society to have many different voices, even if some voices have proof to back them up and some don't. Anyone who knows anything about history knows most of the people who contributed ANYTHING to society were at least slightly "crazy," and usually social outcasts. But my way of thinking is this: every time we do something that goes against natural order, there is a consequence. This does not necessarily mean death. It doesn't mean brain damage. It doesn't mean a lack of money. It can be other, less obvious things. We over-fish: the fish are gone. We destroy the ozone: wow it's hot! We contaminate the oceans: fish are radioactive and high in mercury. We put fluoride in water: people become less creative and prize only logic? This could be true if fluoride really does calcify your pineal gland. *One thing I can state in certainty: pure, unadulterated water in the right amounts is only healthy. Can you state the same about fluoride, in complete certainty?* No. Maybe better safe than sorry in this case. Of course I offer little to no proof to back up my opinion, but even the counter video had no real, solid proof that fluoride is completely safe and has zero negative effects on the brain or body. Of course I'm not going to argue that it's good for your teeth. But there are things more important to me than my teeth lol

Fluoride in Your Pineal Gland Might Cause Cancer

You can't watch one video and then shut out all other opinions based on one source. Especially concerning fluoride. Maybe fluoride helped provide us with better teeth and maybe even better health leading to increases in the longevity of people. But two can play that game and one could even go so far as to argue that it disrupted the course of natural selection by creating an extreme case of overpopulation. There will always be an argument worthy to consider, and if you enjoy reading about wisdom you might know that one of the most important things is that you should always consider things difficult to consider. You should always be interested in things your mind considers unimportant, crazy, stupid, or different. This doesn't mean you have to agree with them, just keep them in mind.

Another thing I'd like to point out is that you do not have to be intelligent or even knowledgeable to have vivid or lucid dreams, and you do not have to be a master of logic to be creative.

----------


## Wrighty

> Neither does this guy.



How can u even like Special brew it's like PAINT STRIPPER!!

----------


## Wrighty

I Live in England and  well i drink tap water all the time but i think i might go buy a water filter   just the fill up and filter ones  :smiley: 

may i ask  do these filters add other chemicals to the water?  its probably a stupid question but my brother was saying somin about it and thought it was aload a BS 

because its job is to filter water and not add shit into it lol

----------


## Wrighty

lol apparently its bad for you when you shower as your skin absorbs it and also you inhale the vapours! 

You have the water filter problem solved now  theres like another million Hazards to health to sort out 

even the air we breath quick get out the Respirators!

----------


## deepsleep

Sprinkler Rainbow Conspiracy - YouTube

----------


## MindGames

I wrote a paper on this in high school, the studies pretty much go both ways. Fluoridealert.org has a lot of studies against water fluoridation. I haven't consumed fluoride through water or toothpaste for a couple years and my teeth and bones are fine. And that's saying something considering I don't brush my teeth xD.

----------


## Abner123

EGGS: Think of them as little protein bombs. Plus, they're a good source of iron and lecithin, which is critical for brain health,
FROZEN BERRIES, GRAPES OR BANANAS: Frozen fruits are refreshing, satisfying, nutritious - and taste smooth like many fat-filled desserts,
BEANS: They're low in fat, and packed with protein, fibre, and iron - nutrients crucial for building muscle and losing weight....

----------


## clickadam

Buy toothpaste without fluoride in it (very, very hard to do. All of the manufacturers figure out sneaky ways to write "fluoride toothpaste" really small in the corner or something) and get a water distiller, it will remove all impurities withing the water through the natural process of evaporation and then condensing back into water to drink.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Buy toothpaste without fluoride in it (very, very hard to do. All of the manufacturers figure out sneaky ways to write "fluoride toothpaste" really small in the corner or something) and get a water distiller, it will remove all impurities withing the water through the natural process of evaporation and then condensing back into water to drink.



We can brush our teeth with plain baking soda.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*ANY QUESTIONS?*

----------


## BlackDog

Yeah.

Can I get that with a side of GMO corn, extra large please.

And maybe some extra aluminum in my deodorant too.

----------


## Woodstock

> And that's saying something considering I don't brush my teeth xD.



Animals don't and people didn't for thousands of years. Their teeth didn't fall out and rot. If we just ate natural food, would we really need to?

----------


## Journeyman

Assemble facts and information . Then apply logic . Last if one is devoted enough to truth , engage in philosophy . Not the other way around , which leads to logical fallacy . If such is done , and if one may presuppose that " when in doubt , err on the side of caution" is wise  , then flouride , one may conclude  is to be avoided .
Agenda 21 , Codex Alimentarius , history of Eugenics ( the Darwin's , Huxley's , New Age " Archaic Revival " bullshit etc ) , flouride use by the Nazis , relation between flouride and prozac ( and between prozac and LSD :  There is a lot to research . 
I am in Japan ; the Japanese government looked into putting flouride in the water , and decided it was not safe , and not something of benefit .

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Assemble facts and information . Then apply logic . Last if one is devoted enough to truth , engage in philosophy . Not the other way around , which leads to logical fallacy . If such is done , and if one may presuppose that " when in doubt , err on the side of caution" is wise  , then flouride , one may conclude  is to be avoided .
> Agenda 21 , Codex Alimentarius , history of Eugenics ( the Darwin's , Huxley's , New Age " Archaic Revival " bullshit etc ) , flouride use by the Nazis , relation between flouride and prozac ( and between prozac and LSD :  There is a lot to research . 
> I am in Japan ; the Japanese government looked into putting flouride in the water , and decided it was not safe , and not something of benefit .



engage in philosophy lastly. Interesting. In my opinion, philosophy should be based on logic.

----------


## Journeyman

> engage in philosophy lastly. Interesting. In my opinion, philosophy should be based on logic.



Seems to make sense doesn't it ?  Formally expressed in Trivium/7 Liberal Arts , too bad so many people have never heard of that . 
Education nowadays is like TV - you get your philosophy handed to you , no critical thinking required .

----------

